# retained puppy tooth



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

My one fellow is about to turn 1 year next week and has a retained baby tooth. Any advice on when I need to break down and have it removed? It is in there really solid, so the hopes of it coming out on it's own is nada. The extra sad part is that he is already neutered and doesn't need to be put under for any other reason. I am so distress over this, poor lil guy!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it crowding other teeth? In a spot where it collects debris? If it's just an extra tooth, I'd leave it. Brody has a retained baby tooth too. He had the others pulled at his neuter but this one came in late. It is on the bottom, next to the canine and sort of juts out by itself. It's firmly rooted, not bothering other teeth, so I am just leaving it. If it gets loose, I will have it pulled.


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

I wouldn't pull it ? I don't know if I'm ignorant on this subject but I thought that if the tooth never causes distress or pain and isn't wiggly then I would say that there is absolutely no reason to pull it.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you Tracy and Amaris! Tracy, Ziggy's tooth sounds just like Brody's but on the top, just before the k9. It hasn't crowded any and has plenty of space as it juts out a bit (I watch it and floss if needed). The gum seems to be a bit more red in that area just around the jutting tooth, but not in an infected way....maybe because the gum has more pressure from too much mass. It doesn't seem to bother him in the least.


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

I think that it's great that you're taking care of it by flossing it and making sure that nothing is collecting around it which in my opinion is all you need to do at this point. If his gum is only a bit red but it doesn't seem that he's in pain than I would agree that the redness is probably just superficial from the added pressure and not because of any tooth problem especially since you keep his tooth nice and clean.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Milo is 4 is still has 2 retained upper canines. I keep them flossed & clean. The baby teeth are a tad discolored at the tip but are firm & clean & not crowding his other teeth at all. If he has to be put under for any other reason, or they bother him in any way I'll have them out. Otherwise they're fine & don't bother him at all.

So yeah...I think having them put under poses a greater risk than letting an extra tooth stay, unless it's causing trouble of course. Just keep it clean & keep an eye on it.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

How do you floss little Cchihuahua teeth? Do you use regular floss? JJ is small, just 4.9lbs, so I'm not even sure where I'd start. Monty is a little bigger, but a rescue recovering from surgery. He's not big on letting people near his mouth unless they are offering treats.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Vampy Vera said:


> How do you floss little Cchihuahua teeth? Do you use regular floss? JJ is small, just 4.9lbs, so I'm not even sure where I'd start. Monty is a little bigger, but a rescue recovering from surgery. He's not big on letting people near his mouth unless they are offering treats.


Ha Ha Ha!!! It is funny to think about flossing. I use the floss picks as I can hold it firmly in hand and use my other to hold his lip up. Just be careful of the pointy end---don't let it leave your palm. I also have a dental pic that isn't too sharp--but slightly--that I sometimes use on any tarter that looks like it is staying too long in one spot--BUT, I have been doing this for 30 plus years so feel comfortable and only do it on a dog that will cooperate!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I floss with the dental picks too. Once they get used to it, it's not hard. I also have a scaler and use that if necessary.


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I'll have to look into it. With JJ first. Monty will take some time I think.


----------

